# Yellow oval slik stingray tire.



## rweaver (May 28, 2014)

How rare is a yellow oval stingray tire?


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 5, 2014)

*VERY rare...*

Finding one in that condition is tough, those sell for near $250-300 in nice shape like that!


----------



## rweaver (Jun 17, 2014)

rfeagleye said:


> Finding one in that condition is tough, those sell for near $250-300 in nice shape like that!



Thank you rfeagleye for the reply, i'm keeping it for sure.


----------



## Intense One (Jul 27, 2014)

*Sting Ray beauty*

Whoa!  Love that bike. My first bike back in the day. I got one of those brand new for Christmas back in '64-'65; same color; same slik tire. It got stolen so I bought another new one just like it with my paper route earnings.  Of course, again, some thief liked my bike also and that one disappeared too!   Saw your picture and it brought me back many years.  Some day I will find one just like yours.  Enjoy that gem!        Ray


----------

